# Bob Wright



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I was at my indoor range yesterday for a workout when I noticed a young gentleman come in and set up next to me. As he began firing I saw he had a S&W Model 442 or similar hammerless snubbie. He left after firing a few rounds and returned with a 4" stainless K-frame Smith. After awhile he was gone again then returned with the same gun, or so I thought. But then I noticed this gun had Pachmyer grips instead of the Smith rubber. And, it barked a little more stoutly. Then he was back with some kind of non-M1911 auto. Not clumsy or dumb, he was obviously not too experienced, either.

Later I got a chance to talk with him and found he was contemplating buying a handgun of some sort, and had arranged with the range to try several guns.

I sort of marveled at someone taking such a sensible approach at such a decision. A showing of rare common sense these days.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got hooked on the P99 and Glock 34 because I rented range guns and liked them.

Also, I've tried a CZ75, a Beretta Storm Carbine and a XD 9mm in the past as well...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I've only seen one range that ever rented firearms. It was an indoor range where you must pay to rent each pistol, pay for their marked up ammunition, and pay for range time. It was actually cheaper to buy a pistol in many cases then to rent two or three of them. The option to try would be great but it's something that is not possible for most shooters. It would be nice for the manufacturers to allow consumers to try their products at events similar to the way motorcycle manufacturers do.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They had a Glock day down at our range. You had to own a Glock to get in. Shot me down. I'll never own a Glock. They came in there with there big money and bought the range for the whole day. I am going to take it up with the director when I see him.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Granted, I must buy range ammo for the rentals, but each rental is only $5 a gun here. Not too bad... If U rent 1 on each trip, that extra fee for the range ammo (just 1 box) ain't that bad really.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a range nearby that rents guns for $6.00. You have to buy at least 50 rds of premium price ammo but still, for about $10 ($4 being the difference between Wal-Mart price and the range price for a box of 50 rounds), you can try a gun out to see how it shoots. I think this is worth it. Preferable to spending several hundred on a gun you find you don't like, then trading it in for substantially less than you paid for it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't remember the price of the rental exactly but it was over $35 per pistol before the other fees were added. If it were only $5 I most certainly would've rented a few. I guess since they had a small indoor range and were primarily a shop in a heavily populated area, their insurance was probably high.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The rental fee at this range is $10 and ammunition must be purchased at the time from the range. However, economical reloads are sold there so its not too great an expense, also cheap "range" ammunition from the major manufacturers is available. Accuracy is none too good, but that didn't matter to this customer. And, he was allowed to fire several guns for the one rental fee.

He paid $10 for rental fee and maybe another $12 ~ $15 for three boxes of reloads. He seemed satisfied with the deal. I think in such instances the range discounts the range fee as well. Bear in mind this customer was not a regular shooter and this was a one-time deal.

I'd say we all came out ahead.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree. He made an informed choice and we likely now have another responsible shooter on our side.


----------

